# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Jucar >  La verdad del Jucar

## Xuquer

Es una opinión como otra cualquiera  :Frown: 

Fuente.: http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...go/631567.html




 




 		 		 		 		La voz que clama en el  maiza
*«Estamos premiando a los que sobreexplotan el acuífero manchego»*


*Cipriano Escribano, agricultor a tiempo parcial y ecologista las 24 horas del día, es una de las pocas voces críticas al uso «insostenible» del acuífero manchego. En su tierra le tachan de «traidor», «pro valenciano» y «catastrofista».*







   Cipriano Escribano junto a una extensión de maizal recién regado situada cerca de Albacete, en la carretera que une la capital manchega con Requena. j. s.




 
*JOSÉ SIERRA* *Lo mejor que le llaman en su propia casa es «radical», aunque Cipriano Escribano es un tipo pausado que se crió a la orilla del Júcar y cuyo único pecado es disentir de la opinión mayoritaria, casi monolítica, sobre la agricultura de regadío que se practica en Albacete.
Alguien se imagina qué ocurriría en Valencia si unos particulares secaran el Júcar?, o el Turia? La revuelta seria descomunal y seguramente la universidad estaría al frente de la misma. En la Mancha no hay voces discordantes.
«La misma élite, casi todos terratenientes, que transformó el secano en regadío, tienen vinculos directos con la élite universitaria que negocia al frente de los regantes el primer Plan Hidrológico del Júcar. Más tarde se han ido creando infraestructuras universitarias donde se ha situado mucha gente que vive del estudiar del regadío. Hay muy pocos técnicos que puedan levantar la cabeza y si aspiran a ser alguien aquí no lo hacen. Luego está Bono, José, que ha gobernado todavía gobierna, aunque esté José María Barreda con los apoyos de la derecha. Siempre se ha puesto de lado de los depredadores del río hasta el punto de declarar ?de interés regional? un campo de golf que riega en la zona donde se seca el río», apunta como posibles causas del silencio Cipriano Escribano.
Esta confluencia de intereses hace de los regantes castellano-manchegos unos negociadores temibles. En este sentido, Escribano, que participa en los debates previos al nuevo plan hidrológico del Júcar, alerta de posibles estrategias. «Desde la primera reunión, regantes y Junta de Comunidades han puesto el grito en el cielo con el tema de la nueva demarcación Júcar, pidiendo que se desgaje la Albufera del Júcar y se separe el Vinalopó y l´Alacantí, pero es una estrategia para desviar el foco y que no se discuta el verdadero problema: el exceso de superficies de regadío y el uso abusivo del acuífero que condiciona kilómetros y kilómetros del Júcar».
Cipriano, que representa en la Confederación Hidrográfica del Júcar a Ecologistas en Acción, no cree en las cifras que ofrece la Junta Central de Regantes de la Mancha Oriental. No se fía ni de los datos del satélite, que maneja la junta  «¿cómo se explica que el Marques de Larios haya aumentado en 400 hectáreas su regadío?», se pregunta , y asegura que incluso aceptando las cifras de extracción que declaran los regantes algo más de 300 hm3/año la explotación sostenible «no debería superar la cifra de 120/130 hm3/año».

 Negocio para unos pocos
Asegura que la propiedad de la tierra en Albacete estaba en manos de «diez personas» que estaban «arruinadas» por los secanos en los años setenta. «Después se convierten al regadío, ilegal, y llega el Plan del Júcar que los regulariza todo y los hace millonarios».
«De algún modo lo que hemos transmitido al ciudadano es que a quien sobreexplota un acuífero que en teoría es agua de todos los ciudadanos se le premia: a los del Vinalopó, a los del Guadiana, en el Júcar. Es negocio explotarlos, sobreexplotarlos y es negocio también recuperarlos para los mismos que los han arruinado. Es como si yo sobreexplotara mi cuenta corriente y vinieran después la Administración a ingresarme. Un desastre», concluye. 


Al milímetro- Con el alma en un puño
Cuando llega el verano y los pozos próximos al río exprimen con fuerza el acuífero, el Júcar puede secarse en un tramo que en 2004 llegó a ser de 40 kilómetros. La CHJ ha instalado un aforo cerca de Cuasiermas para seguir en directo la evolución del río y tener margen para responder, antes de que se seque, aumentando los desembalses desde el pantano de Alarcón.

Soledad- Un desierto de piedra caliza
La imagen de Cipriano Escribano paseando cabizbajo por el lecho seco del Júcar apenas tuvo repercusión en Castilla-La Mancha, en cuyos medios de comunicación existe unanimidad en el tratamiento de los problemas que afectan al Júcar: la responsabilidad es de los valencianos, que se llevan el agua; de que no llueve, o de la Confederación, que gestiona «mal» las compuertas de Alarcón.

----------

